# Sarnia/Caesarea - Re pouches thrown ashore



## RIDUNA (Nov 22, 2010)

Can anybody tell me what was in the pouches that were thrown ashore from Sarnia/Caesarea when they docked in St Helier? Here's a pic of them in mid flight, being thrown from Sarnia

Thanks.


----------

